# Download issues?



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

So all of a sudden in the past few days my apps and downloads keep saying wifi connection required, this had never happened to me before. Any ideas as to what's happened or how to change it? If it matters, I'm on miui 01-08 and have been for a while

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Markets been acting really weird lately, I had some issues where it would say I had a bunch of updates, id open the app and no update was available. It would do that over and over, after like 3 weeks it fixed itself. Might just have to wait it out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm getting that too but my problem with the wifi thing is even happening to regular downloads, one of which was only a megabyte









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

neOwb said:


> I'm getting that too but my problem with the wifi thing is even happening to regular downloads, one of which was only a megabyte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard of it forcing you to download over WIFI only, but you may check your monitor settings. On default MIUI sets it to something like 50 MB, you may try raising the upper limit of the monitor (I usually do it because I get tired of getting the notification warnings I'm over my data limit)


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

I should have said, I've got the monitor turned off

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Click on the "downloads" app and see if use wlan only is on.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

